# Add Photo Printing Forum



## MrFotoFool (Oct 15, 2015)

There is a forum for post processing topics but not one for printing topics. I would like to suggest to CR that we add a printing forum. Would anyone else be interested in this?


----------



## panicboy (Oct 15, 2015)

+1


----------



## Good24 (Apr 28, 2016)

I am just now coming across this because it is just about what I was going to suggest. I hope this can gain some traction and I have a further suggestion to hopefully nudge the CR folks.

Specifically, under "Technique and Advice" where there are now 4 subgroups, I'd add a new one called

Presentment of Photos and Videos
Discuss issues relating to presentment of still images and videos including printing and projection techniques and technical issues relating to publishing images on Facebook, Instagram, Flickr, or other similar websites.

... the reasons I phase it that way is because I see no obvious place to inquire about Flickr and some of the finer details of using it and publishing there. (It's not really post processing and it's not software and accessories either.) The topics could be as varied as how to build a wood picture frame to how to manage EXIF data on Flickr. "Presentment" of images and video could be wide enough to warrant a new section.


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 28, 2016)

I would be interested in this. I'm starting to print more now that I have photos worth printing and I have questions on printer calibration, icc profiles etc. I've used a spyderprint studio on my HP 9180.(yes old but good output) and I still can't get the colors to match what is on the screen. I think a forum covering printing is a great idea!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 28, 2016)

At one time, CR guy created one at my suggestion. It was a big flop, very few posts, so it was removed. Its possible that things have changed, if enough people read this and want one, it may be recreated.


----------



## wsmith96 (Apr 28, 2016)

I can understand not putting one back in if it was a flop to begin with. When that time comes I can just post to the technical support forum.


----------

